# geotech



## boo (Oct 25, 2010)

in problem #5 breadth 6 min water resource

do we have table shows the roughness of smooth earthen i couldn't find it

can you please help me


----------



## Badger (Oct 27, 2010)

boo said:


> in problem #5 breadth 6 min water resource
> do we have table shows the roughness of smooth earthen i couldn't find it
> 
> can you please help me


Try this link http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/mannings...ness-d_799.html

it gives some Manning's 'n' roughness coeficients. I think there is a table in the CERM appendix also.

Good luck on the test.


----------



## chess5329 (Oct 27, 2010)

boo said:


> in problem #5 breadth 6 min water resource
> do we have table shows the roughness of smooth earthen i couldn't find it
> 
> can you please help me


see app. 19.A from CERM


----------

